# Giant PSL-0 23 ???



## as300 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Giant defy advanced 0 I purchased a couple of months back ( it fits me to perfection and does everything I want it to) a glove and it came with the PSL-0 23" wheels and Giant tires. The wheel set is fine but looking at upgrading the wheels. I am 58, 6 1" 230 ( will be 200 by Dec 1 2013) ride centuries and fast club rides. 

1. Is the PSL-0 a good durable/training wheel?
2. Go tube or tubeless?
3. Upgrade to ??? And yes, I have read all the big guy threads on wheels for heavy riders.

Thank you for your input...


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Giant's wheels are supposedly custom made for them by DT Swiss. The PSL0 wheels are pretty good, roughly equivalent to the Ultegra Wheels from Shimano. Asymmetric rims, straight-pull aero spokes on good hubs, etc. Their only real fault is the low spoke count which has implications for wheel stiffness and long-term durability. There is no reason that you shouldn't ride them into the ground but you may only get a few thousand miles out of them before they start having issues. Just keep in mind, take-off wheels like these (house brand) have a much lower resale value and you already own them so might as well run them.

Since these have asymmetric rims and radial drive-side spokes, the problematic non-drive-side spokes will have much better tension than the average symmetric crossed-on-both-sides rear wheel.


----------



## as300 (Dec 22, 2012)

That is good advice and I think I will run them thru summer and have some customs wheels built. I was thinking DT or Mavic Open pro 32/32 until it get down to fighting weight then some really good wheels for someone in the 190 range. I will keep the wheels as spares as there worth more to me to have some extras just in case.


----------

